
Ask HN: How to build a remote tech company? - dennisy
The world is moving towards remote working, but how does one build cutting edge tech without having the core team whiteboard solutions daily?
======
verdverm
They don't as effectively as teams that colocate. Maybe the trend is more of a
fad, like open work spaces?

